# Why we all need a ground game



## TomakaStud (Nov 22, 2004)

_*Link removed by MartialTalk staff.  Streetfight videos are not allowed given the PG-13 age audience we have.  Please refer to rules if you have questions.  -M. Billings, MT S-Mod*_

 Check this video out. I got this from TKD net digest. Now to the guy in the blonde hair's credit, he was out numbered, seemed as though he didn't have any MA experience and seems to have hesitated in his fight or flight decision. That being said we all need to know some ground work or at least how to get off the ground or avoid the situation all together. It seems the other guys there have some BJJ experience from the audio. Also some MA defense against wrist grabs could have come in handy.

 I guess he maybe should have spent that 4 months out of the year in high school in wrestling practice rather than at the beach...


----------



## Ash_MT (Nov 23, 2004)

Ugh, I hate people sometimes.  What kind of jackass do you have to be to punch someone in the back of the neck who's not even fighting back?


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 23, 2004)

I've mentioned before that in my experience in being in and watching street fights 98% of them go to the ground (or was it 99% ?). 
Knowing how to apply your chosen art while lying flat or applying grappling and other ground fighting techniques will go a long way in determining the victor. On the streets it can mean the difference between being judged by 12 or carried by six.


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 27, 2004)

UFC I in 1993' is why!


----------

